# Sony Vaio hard disk failure/ replacing and installing OS



## Tcanuth (Jul 16, 2009)

Im sorry if this is in the wrong area so please feel free to move it if it is.

A freind of mine has a VAIO that is a little over a year old and it seems its hard drive has failed.

They did not pay attention to creating the recovery discs and i am not able to access the hard drive long enough to pull the files and make them myself.

Also, Sony did not send along any OS discs (it runs windows 7 by the way)

They're not really worried about the vaio portion and most of the information is backed up on an external hardrive.

The warranty has expired and after a google search, i found that it won't be too horribly difficult to just replace the hard drive myself with a new one.

My question is...

Do you need these recovery disks to reformat the vaio or does that just contain drivers and extra sony software. Don't they have all the drivers and extra software on their website that can be downloaded? I would prefer not to wait 3-4 weeks for Sony to send a new recovery discs for $30-$40 dollars just to find that it's loaded with 3rd party trash.

Also, i've heard that windows, as long as you have a product key, will allow you to download installation ISOs of their operating systems now. Is this true and does anyone know off hand where i can locate those downloads? ( i will be googling after i post this)

Is there concerns or other things you guys can think of that i should consider before attempting to tackle this problem?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You do not need the recovery disks to format the hard drive, but you do need them to recover the operating system. You can install the OS with any OEM copy of the operating system that matches the COA sticker on the computer. Your best bet would be to pay out the $30 or so bucks to get it done right the first time. 

Microsoft does not allow for the downloading of an OS that came preinstalled on a computer, you HAVE to go through the manufacturer.


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

Viao what? Notebook or desktop? Need a model number (eg. *PCG-FR130). *If you replace the hard drive, where will you get Windows 7 from. An OEM copy here in Canada is $100 and you won't get the original Sony programs with it. You will have a new copy to register and then go to the sony website to get the rest. Better to get disks from Sony.


----------



## Tcanuth (Jul 16, 2009)

I dont remember the model number off the top of my head but i will double check that when i get home.

As for the OS, can't i just use the ISO's listed on microsoft and amazons website and use the serial number that is already registered with the laptop? the one that was originally purchases with the laptop?

From what i can tell, the vaio recovery disks just have some sony software on it and some of the drivers. 

by not using a recovery disk, wouldn't it function as a regular laptop rather than with the special vaio functions?


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know about that. Microsoft is very fussy about activation. You would also be missing all the Sony features like the FN key, web cam, etc. You could be spending a lot of time to accomplish nothing. Better to get the recovery disks and then they will be available for the next time something happens.


----------



## Tcanuth (Jul 16, 2009)

So if i were to be able to install windows from that downloadable ISO image onto the newly installed harddrive, i would still be able to run the computer normally. Then say the discs arrived a week or 2 later, would i be able to load the recovery disks on top of it or would i have to start from scratch again?

I thought i read somewhere that the drivers and utilities are all located on sonys website but wasn't 100% sure on that. Ill make sure to post that model number and everything once i get a chance to write it down again.


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

The exact model number may be on the bottom of the laptop along with the key to Win 7. If you get the exact model number you can download from Sony the missing software. You can try the iso. At least you will know if it works or not. I can't see Microsoft or Amazon letting you download an iso file without paying for it first.


----------



## Tcanuth (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like it is a Sony Vaio Laptop pcg-61317L vpcea36fm


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

Using all the numbers I have found this at http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-home.pl?mdl=VPCEA36FM&LOC=3## There is a pdf under manuals that states there is a recovery partition on the hard drive. Providing the partition has not been removed it may be used to recover the machine back to its original condition. For models with an assist button on the keyboard, you push it on start up to get into recovery. If there is no assist button you us F10 constantly from seeing the logo to get into recovery. http://www.docs.sony.com/release/Recovery_bu_trbguide_vpce_vpcz_vpcf_vpcs.pdf

I was just reading your original post and realized you would be replacing the hard drive. How do you know the hard drive is dead? You could try recovery before replacing the drive and see if it works. If you replace the drive then you would do better to get the recovery disks. They would be cheaper than buying an OEM copy of Win7.


----------



## Tcanuth (Jul 16, 2009)

i know its dead because it states the hard drive may have failed and do back up any data. I am unable to recover or repair because i can't access the drive for more than a few seconds before it freezes up again. I cant get into any modes whatsoever if im lucky that it will even boot past the windows loading screen.

Basically it won't read the drive anymore. And if it does, it's when it sits powered off for an hour or 2 and then it will read the drive just long enough to get into the repair console. While thats loading it stops working and won't allow me to restore with an image backup because it can't find any.

There is a windows 7 recovery disc that i have tried using as well as the VAIO system care recovery option that you can load on startup. No luck whatsoever so im kind of stuck without replacing the hard drive


----------



## Niclac (Jan 20, 2012)

The cheapest way would be to wait for the disks from Sony
Another option is to buy Windows 7 (Windows 7 OEM versions are only to be sold with new systems, if anyone sells you an OEM version of Windows they are not abiding with Microsoft resellers agreement) and re-install Windows 7. You can download all of the needed drivers and applications from Sony and only install the apps that are needed.


----------

